# Essential Oils?



## Trippinqq (May 1, 2016)

Hi, 
I use all natural cleaners in my home that I make myself with essential oils. All of my oils are 100% therapeutic grade and FDA approved edible. I use these cleaners for everything: dusting, mopping, cleaning bathrooms, and counters, etc. I had planned on using these cleaners to clean my hedgie's cage as well. I have recently learned that it is unsafe to use tea tree oils on your hedgie. Luckily none of my cleaners are made with tea tree, only lemon and lavender. Does anyone know if it is safe to use these cleaners on my hedgie's cage and in my room where he will be living. 
I hate the idea of switching to store-bought harsh chemicals to clean my home, but I don't want to compromise my hedgie's health.


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

You do have to be careful with strong smells. I know my STELLA! doesnt like lavender. It's not just a case of like and dislikes though its because of health hedgies are very sensitive to smells, as they need strong scent receptors for foraging. They can easily get respiratory problems if a scent does not agree with them, and breathing is important. Haha.


----------



## Trippinqq (May 1, 2016)

How can I know if a smell bothers my hedgie? Do they have specific signs I can look for?


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

I know a lot of people on this forum recommend using a vinegar/water solution to clean cages and even to wash their laundry with, if you don't want to use harsh store bought chemicals!


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Stellaa! Sneezed a lot and was a lot more irritable and tried burying her face a lot just trying to avoid the smell by any means necessary


----------

